

Java Array Type Hints in Clojure - kyleburton
http://asymmetrical-view.com/2009/07/02/clojure-primitive-arrays.html

======
icey
I kind of get the feeling that Clojure is running into the 90% milestone now
(only 90% more to go!). The core the language is pretty good, but now people
are starting to find the warts, and they appear largely Java related.

It will be interesting to see if projects like Clojure-in-Clojure will help
resolve some of the niggling issues like dealing with classpaths and odd
performance issues where people aren't sure if they should be passing type
hints or not.

